# Looking for an Inverter



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2021)

I live in a part of Delhi, which doesn't experience much power cuts. Even if there is a power cut, it's very short (so a UPS can handle important things like PC, router etc). (touch wood)

But I am currently looking for an inverter for my relative who is currently living in a remote village, where both power cuts and voltage fluctuations are common.

So my question is, can an inverter be bought which can power following things for a couple of hours:


> 43" RealMe TV
> A setup box
> A ceiling fan
> A table fan
> ...



They already have stabilizer for TV and router. Looking for something below Rs. 20k.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2021)

800va or 1.1kv + 150mah or 180mah battery will come in that budget and that will be good enough.
I don't follow the market, so don't know any specific brands or models. Preferably go for pure sine wave inverter and battery which has long warranty. Better get both from the same brand, if there is any issues inverter guy will say it's the battery and battery guy will say it's the inverter and we won't get things fixed quickly.

1.1kv can handle about 650w. Add all the things you want to connect in inverter line.
TV + Setup box ~ 150w
Fan ~ 75w x 2
LED lights ~ 40w * ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 14, 2021)

Also, try to avoid models with fuse, instead prefer models with MCB. I changed my 10 year old inverter last year, and after moving to new place, the fuse often blows up because the stupid electrician had literally wired half the house with inverter, and has not wired things like digital clock with inverter which were required, so the fuse has blown 2-3 times, which makes it tough to go and get new one. MCB can simply be resetted once tripped.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2021)

How's this?
*www.amazon.in/Luminous-Zelio-1100-18000ST-150-Battery/dp/B07DRMHWQN
It has inverter and battery. One thing I dont understand is that without battery it's way cheaper: *www.amazon.in/Luminous-Zelio-1100-Sinewave-Inverter/dp/B01994DUMW

Does battery cost, Rs. 10K? What am I missing?


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2021)

When I bought 825va pure sine wave + 150mah tall tubular back in 2013-14, it cost me about 19k. 
Yeah, battery will cost you north of 10k. Look for battery with longer warranty esp. if your budget permits. The one I have came with 4yrs warranty. Luminous have even longer warranty too.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 14, 2021)

Vyom said:


> How's this?
> *www.amazon.in/Luminous-Zelio-1100-18000ST-150-Battery/dp/B07DRMHWQN
> It has inverter and battery. One thing I dont understand is that without battery it's way cheaper: *www.amazon.in/Luminous-Zelio-1100-Sinewave-Inverter/dp/B01994DUMW
> 
> Does battery cost, Rs. 10K? What am I missing?



Yes, Batteries are that expensive easily, partly due to the electrode being diificult to manufacture, as they are home batteries, so they need to be fix and forget, so anything like gases and fume spillage etc. needs to be taken care of and partly because of high 18% tax on it.

Edit:- Instead of amazon, look for a reliable distributor. And check for manufacturing of battery. there is high chance battery can be damaged while transit. Also dealers usually provide free installation.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 14, 2021)

at present i am using luminous eco watt with Exide Inva Plus battery, both purchased separately. previously used a local inverter for some 10 years so when i bought this, there was a battery.
it worked fine even with our old sony CRT tv. 
depending upon budget, you can think of a regular one or a solar powered one.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2021)

A solar powered one would be useful, since I want one for village where there is plenty of sunlight (when it's not raining that is).
Good tip RumbaMon19 for looking at reliable distributor instead of Amazon. Will look into it.
Thanks everyone for discussing. Helpful replies!


----------

